# Trivia 2/9



## luckytrim (Feb 9, 2019)

trivia 2/9
DID YOU KNOW...
Cholesterol is produced in the liver or intestines. A human  liver produces
about 1 g. of cholesterol per day.


1. How many countries border on Russia ?
  a. - 10
  b. - 12
  c. - 14
  d. - 16
2. While we are on the subject, which country has the shortest  border with
Russia, which is only 11 miles long ?
3. Patek Philippe and Co. is highly regarded as a manufacturer  of fine what?
  a. - Furniture
  b. - Clothing
  c. - Jewelry
  d. - Timepieces
4. Remember 'Mission, Impossible', the TV series ?  What was  the name of
Peter Graves' character ?
(Surname is good enough for credit)
5.. Mechanically speaking,  "Suck, squeeze, bang, blow" is an  easy way to
remember which sequence?
6. Country singer Darius Rucker got his fame singing with a  Rock Group ;
name it ...
7. At which American president's inauguration ceremony did  Robert Frost
orate a rather patriotic poem?
8. In the Musical, 'Sweeny Todd', what is the name of the lead  Female 
character, who bakes all of those lovely pies ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
“Knots Landing", born of “Dallas” is the longest-running TV  spin-off series
to date.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - c
2. North Korea
3. - d
4. Jim Phelps
5.  Strokes of a four stroke engine
6. Hootie & the Blowfish
7. John F. Kennedy
8. Mrs. Lovette

CRAP !!
The longest-running spin-off series is ‘The Simpsons’, born on  “the Tracy
Ullman Show”.
“The Simpsons” is currently in its thirtieth  season.
Rounding out the top spin-offs ;
2. 'Law & Order: SVU'
3. 'NCIS'
4. 'Knots Landing'
5 (tie): 'The Jeffersons'
5 (tie): 'Happy Days'
5 (tie): 'Frasier'


----------

